# Broken Leg & Ankle



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

All healed up! Thanks!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/clipless-fail-595818.html?highlight=broken+ankle

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/posting-hospital-ftl-596689.html?highlight=ankle

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/some-bullsh-t-590374.html?highlight=ankle


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Broke my Tib/Fib along with a dislocation Jan. 2010.......was all healed within 12 weeks....back on the bike as soon as the cast came off. 

Worst part is the first time you do a panic foot down on a ride....the fear was the worst....physically it didn't hurt.

2 plates/14 screws later, it still gets achy from time to time.....


----------

